# fuck wall street.....ftp.... so fight back



## spike rodriguez

oct22.. 8up taggin crew of miami is going to wall street and not pro test but will burn flags and paint walls and will fight back.......to many people are getting hurt for nothing so we need to fight back the people need to take this in to there owen hand... dont be scared to fight back cause u can only do so much time before they let u out if ur down hit me up.....


----------



## CXR1037

Brilliant, totally devalue the whole movement and play right into mainstream medias hands, good thinking on their part...stupid fucking people, I hope they get arrested before they get there.


----------



## slurricane

guaranteed 95 or the 99% doesn't want to deal with your crap.


----------



## slurricane

of* damn.


----------



## spike rodriguez

i hope my friend krew gets arrested to...... there dumb as fuck and i told them there being dumb


----------



## CXR1037

No, spike, you're dumb as fuck.
You.

But the good news is, you don't have to be! Read more books!


----------



## JaimaJaima

ay man i know it's hard to resist fighting. trust me, i know. we've been circle jerked around up there and it feels like an endless battle, but only because it is. the best way to win is to do so with dignity and humility. the media projects our group like we're ravage animals, prove them wrong. the cops best us and spray us down and cuff us up thinking we will spit in their face and give them grounds for arrest, PROVE THEM WRONG. 
it's touch to keep a cool head but now more than ever it's important to do that. it just takes one person to be short fused to make us all look like hot headed bastards.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

You're kidding right? You go from being all too down with this dumb ass idea to "I hope they get arrested" in less than 20 minutes? How do you switch sides so fast bud? You clearly thought violence was the answer, all excited to bring it to us first.. "this is what's goin down, we're not taking it! We have to unite and fight!" whatever the fuck you said, that's a close enough quote as far as I'm concerned, Now you're talkin about "there dumb as fuck and i told them there being dumb"? Really? gtfo kid you're whole style is counterfeit. 

TL;DR? In other words, what cxr said.


----------



## katbastard

dude you are pretty dumb, by switching up so fast like them, i closed the report you posted to me on this thread. you opened the book on this your self.

now i do think we should fight back, and to tell you the truth fuck the 99% inless they will stand up and start fighting, you will not change anything holding a sign. but i support what is going down on the simple fact that i am pretty sure it will lead to direct action. that is my thought and i will not change them cuz a few people flame the fuck out of me.


----------



## river dog

turn those flags you bought into clothes and wear em fuckin proudly. flags make awesome patches as well and is more productive than burning em, just sayin. wall street doesnt give a shit about you, its true


----------



## Blackout

i think we should fight back iv ben trying to keep up with whats going on i went to a occupy in san antonio and fuck just holding signs people need to start taking charge im all down for direct action lets take back what is ours


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Nah, to be quite honest Kat, you're right. Peaceful protest is a beautiful thing, nothing feels better than kill em with kindness when they're the aggressive ones but will peaceful work? Has it ever? Did Gandhi work? Not to take anything away from the guy, he had some raw ideas and shit but it wasn't all kumbaya songs and salt boycots that crushed British Raj. Over 800,000 british were killed, not exactly a peaceful protest victory. Sure maybe no blood on Gandhi's hands, but motherfuckers died and that's undeniable. 
Nobody want's to see this thing get violent, but I highly doubt anything will change otherwise. Name one time ever in history where shit was as fucked up as things are here and now, and cite the peaceful protest that overcame that shit with victory.... can't do it.. cause it's never happened, ever. Hopefully it'll stay calm as long as possible and hopefully the amount lost will be minimal, but to hope 5000 people out of 300 million(Less than .002% of the nation) are going to make a change without violence at some point, well that's really optimistic I guess. 
Also... hella funny this cat tried to have his thread deleted to save face. With a name like "spike" I really expected him to be a lot cooler.... (trying really hard to keep a straight face as I say that)


----------



## Pheonix

ok you want direct action how's this for direct action, we get Homes Not Bombs to help us squat foreclosed mansions legally through adverse possession. after they legally evict us, we get new squatters to squat the mansions and keep all the banks most expensive foreclosed properties tied up in the court system. it could even cause people to start squatting their homes instead of paying mortgage.

so you is willing to squat malibu with me


----------



## kyle

Engineer Jason Roseville said:


> Name one time ever in history where shit was as fucked up as things are here and now, and cite the peaceful protest that overcame that shit with victory.... can't do it.. cause it's never happened, ever.



i agree with most of your post dog, but sometimes peaceful movements do work. MLK did a lot more for the civil rights movement than Malcom X did with his "by any means necessary" approach.


----------



## CrisM

I went down to Occupy Portland a couple days ago to people watch. I agree that holding signs is no way to make this huge change everyone is intending to make. Get in the way; cause a damn inconvenience - something, demand it. I have respect for their passion, but gathering in a park and sleeping and going on scheduled marches lets others know you want change, but as far as causing it... I do not see it as something that's going to happen, but I could very well be wrong. I don't think this is going to be said: "You know what? These abundance of people protesting have made me think twice - you win!" I think they should be gotten to the point where they feel "this has become out of hand, we have to do something."


----------



## river dog

occupy austin was a bunch of hippies smoking ganja and doing hatha yoga and playing bongoes and shit, i guess they're changing the world so i dont have to...


----------



## katbastard

kyle said:


> i agree with most of your post dog, but sometimes peaceful movements do work. MLK did a lot more for the civil rights movement than Malcom X did with his "by any means necessary" approach.


MLK did what he was able to go because of what Malcom X was doing.


----------



## acrata4ever

Did Gandhi work? Not to take anything away from the guy said:


> he asked the british to leave, they did and the country plunged into civil war 5 million people died.


----------



## acrata4ever

mlk and malcom x decided nothing. thw watts riots of 65 decided civil rights.


----------



## Sydney

CrisM said:


> I went down to Occupy Portland a couple days ago to people watch. I agree that holding signs is no way to make this huge change everyone is intending to make. Get in the way; cause a damn inconvenience - something, demand it. I have respect for their passion, but gathering in a park and sleeping and going on scheduled marches lets others know you want change, but as far as causing it... I do not see it as something that's going to happen, but I could very well be wrong. I don't think this is going to be said: "You know what? These abundance of people protesting have made me think twice - you win!" I think they should be gotten to the point where they feel "this has become out of hand, we have to do something."


i agree with you, but i also think when there are enough people, it will seem out of hand. Just being all over the news and newspapers is change. i feel like people everywhere are starting to see things differently and thats change as well.


----------



## CrisM

It's true that people being places is out of hand and can be an inconvenience. However, I don't think that there's going to be _that_ many people involved to make it be out of hand enough to cause a huge change. It would be nice, but I don't think that it's quite going to be enough. I'm curious to see how this plays out, I hope I'm proven wrong.


----------



## acrata4ever

why havent the police destroyed a few cars with thermite and blamed it on the black bloc yet? like police cars to make it look convincing.


----------



## wrkrsunite

If violence/rioting is well thought out and done w/ purpose (and aimed at the right people) it can accomplish so much more then sitting around holding signs. We should get all the OWS together and fuck up wall street.
Those who seek to make peaceful rebellion irrelevant only serve to make violent revolution inevitable.


----------



## wildboy860

ill be in nyc/ows this week. if anyone wants pm with your # and we'll get up and make shit happend!


----------

